# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Ξηροί Καρποί

## slaine

Οι ξηροί καρποί είναι μια κατηγορία τροφίμων που ο άνθρωπος καταναλώνει από την αρχαιότητα. Προσφέρουν στον οργανισμό μας ενέργεια και απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά.

Μικρή ποσότητα ξηρών καρπών τροφοδοτεί τον οργανισμό μας με μεγάλες ποσότητες ενέργειας, ακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων, φυτικών πρωτεϊνών,αντιοξειδωτικών, βιταμινών, ανόργανων συστατικών(ασβέστιο,σίδηρο,κάλιο,μαγνήσιο και χαλκό) και φυτικών ινών. Πίσω από την ιδαίτερη γεύση που έχει η κάθε κατηγορία ξηρών καρπών κρύβονται τα ωφέλιμα ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα και μηδενική ποσότητα χοληστερόλης.

*Η σωστή κατανάλωσή τους προσφέρει:*
-Μείωση της "κακής" χοληστερόλης (LDL) και αύξηση της "καλής" χοληστερόλης (HDL)

-Βελτίωση λειτουργίας και φυσικής κατάστασης των αρτηριών της καρδιάς

-Προστασία από την εμφάνιση του διαβήτη

-Βελτίωση  λειτουργίας του εντέρου και καλύτερη κάλυψη των διατροφικών αναγκών του ανθρώπου

-Καταπολέμηση του οξειδωτικού stress στον οργανισμό

*ΚΑΡΥΔΙ *  
Τα καρύδια αποτελούν μια από τις καλύτερες πηγές ω-3 και ω-6  λιπαρών οξέων και αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών στη φύση. Τα σκουρόχρωμα καρύδια περιέχουν περισσότερη βιταμίνη Α σε σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα ανοιχτόχρωμα ενισχύοντας την άμυνα του οργανισμού απέναντι στις μολύνσεις.Μια χούφτα καθαρισμένα καρύδια περιέχουν 190 θερμίδες. Μελέτες έδειξαν πως 1 και 1/2 χούφτα καρύδια ημερησίως στα πλαίσια μιας ισορροπημένης διατροφής οδηγεί σε βελτίωση της λειτουργίας των αγγείων και την ελάττωση της πιθανότητας εμφάνισης στεφανιαίας νόσου.

*ΦΥΣΤΙΚΙ ΑΡΑΠΙΚΟ*
Τα αράπικα φυστίκια είναι εξαιρετική πηγή των βιταμινών της νιασίνης και του φυλλικού οξέος. Περιέχουν φυτικές στερόλες, ουσίες που σε υψηλά ποσά συμβάλλουν στη μείωση της απορρόφησης της χοληστερόλης. Επίσης το φυλλικό οξύ βοηθά στην αναγέννηση των ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων και προστατεύει από την αναιμία και τη θρομβοπενία. Μια χούφτα αράπικα φυστικιά αποδίδουν 160 θερμίδες (kcal). Πρόσφατες μελέτες έδειξαν πως βελτιώνουν τα επίπεδα ολικής και HDL χοληστερόλης σε υγιείς ενήλικες ενώ προσδίδουν και σημαντικά αντιοξειδωτικά οφέλη.

*ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΟ*
Τα αμύγδαλα θεωρούνται πλούσια πηγή μονοακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων, βιταμίνης Ε και βιταμίνης Β2. Η βιταμίνη Β2 είναι η καταλληλότερη για αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων του δέρματος. Μια χούφτα αμύγδαλα περιέχει 160 θερμίδες (kcal). Έχουν χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε κορεσμένο λίπος. Από έρευνες προέκυψε πως τα αμύγδαλα συμβάλλουν στη μείωση της "κακής" χοληστερόλης χωρίς να μείωνουν την "καλή" χοληστερόλη.

*ΦΟΥΝΤΟΥΚΙ*
Τα φουντούκια είναι καλή πηγή φυτικών ινών και μαγγανίου, ενός ιχνοστοιχείου που συμμετέχει σε αντιοξειδωτικά συστήματα του οργανισμού μας. Περιέχουν την υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε βιταμίνη Β6 η οποία είναι απαραίτητη για την καλή λειτουργία του νευρικού  συστήματος. Μια χούφτα φουντούκια αποδίδει 177 θερμίδες (kcal). Μελέτες έδειξαν πως τα φουντούκια συμβάλλουν στην αύξηση της αντιοξειδωτικής δυναμικής του πλάσματος του αίματος κατά 20%.

*ΦΥΣΤΙΚΙ ΚΕΛΥΦΩΤΟ* 
Τα κελυφωτά φυστίκια είναι πλούσια σε λινελαϊκό και λινολενικό οξύ απαραίτητα για την ανθρώπινη διατοφή, και βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β. Όπως είναι η νιασίνη και το φυλλικό οξύ. Η νιασίνη είναι η βιταμίνη  που ελευθερώνει ενέργεια από τα κύτταρα και συμβάλλει στην καλή υγεία του δέρματος. Τα κελυφωτά φυστίκια έχουν μεγαλύτερη περιεκτικότητα σε νιασίνη απ' όλους τους ξηρούς καρπούς. Οι θερμίδες που αποδίδουν ανά χούφτα είναι 167(kcal)  και βελτιώνουν τα επίπεδα ολικής και HDL χοληστερόλης σε υγιείς ενήλικες.

*ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΟΣΠΟΡΟΣ (ΠΑΣΑΤΕΜΠΟΣ)*
Είναι φυσικό και πολύ θρεπτικό προϊόν. Το λίπος που περιέχουν μεταξύ 40-50% είναι πλούσιο σε ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα. Το ποσοστό των πρωτεϊνών τους κυμαίνεται στα 30-40% ενώ παρουσιάζουν την υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε σίδηρο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο είδος σπόρων. Περιέχουν επίσης βιταμίνες E και C. Μια χούφτα κολοκυθόσπορων αποδίδει 154 θερμίδες (kcal). Μελέτες έδειξαν οι κολοκυθόσποροι επιδρούν καταπραϋντικά σε προβλήματα του προστάτη ενώ εξομαλύνουν τη λειτουργία του ουροποιητικού συστήματος.

*ΗΛΙΟΣΠΟΡΟΣ*
Στην κατηγορία των ξηρών καρπών από τα πλέον θρεπτικά και υγιεινά προϊόντα είναι οι ηλιόσποροι. Αυτό οφείλεται στην υψηλή τους περιεκτικότητα σε ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα. Από τα συνολικά τους λιπαρά περίπου το 70% είναι πολυακόρεστα, το 20% μονοακόρεστα και μόνο το 10% είναι κορεσμένα. Τα ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα είναι ευεργετικά για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό και θεωρούνται απαραίτητα για τη σωστή διατροφή. Είναι πλούσια σε πρωτείνες και φυτικές ίνες. Μια χούφτα ηλιόσπορων αποδίδει 85 θερμίδες (kcal).

*ΔΑΜΑΣΚΗΝΑ ΑΠΟΞΗΡΑΜΕΝΑ*
Τα ξηρά δαμάσκηνα προσφέρουν βιταμίνες και μέταλλα που είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για την υγεία και τον μεταβολισμό μας.Αποτελούν πλούσια πηγή αντιοξειδωτικών βιταμινών όπως η βιταμίνη Α που βοηθά στην όραση και στην υγεία του δέρματος και η βιταμίνη C που είναι απαραίτητη για την αναπλαση των ιστών. Εκτός από τις βιταμίνες τα ξηρά δαμάσκηνα περιέχουν σημαντικές ποσότητες μετάλλων και ιχνοστοιχείων δηλαδή σίδηρο, χαλκό, κάλιο και σελήνιο.Αποτελέσματα ερευνών έδειξαν ότι τα αποξηραμένα δαμάσκηνα προστατεύουν το καρδιαγγειακό σύστημα μειώνουν  την κακή χοληστερόλη,την αρτηριακή πίεση και τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης πολλών τύπων καρκίνου.

*ΣΥΚΑ*
Τα ξερά σύκα είναι καρπός αποξηραμένος στον ήλιο χωρίς κανένα χημικό πρόσθετο. Είναι εύγευστα, θρεπτικά και υγιεινά. Έχουν υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε μέταλλα όπως ασβέστιο, φώσφορο, σίδηρο, μαγνήσιο, και βιταμίνη Α καθώς και φυτικές ίνες. Περιέχουν μεγάλη ποσότητα σακχάρων γι αυτό και αποτελούν σημαντική πηγή ενέργειας για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. Ένα μεγάλο ξερό συκό αποδίδει 60 θερμίδες.

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλό slaine, αν και έχουν πολλές θερμίδες τους τσακίζω.

----------


## Gasturb

μια χούφτα αρκει στο μπολάκι, όχι ενα μπολακι γεμάτο μέχρι πανω..

----------


## slaine

με μέλι βοηθάνε και αλλού  :02. Chinese:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## skrwz21

για τα κασιους δεν μας εχεις πει τιποτα !!!  :01. lol:

----------


## tezaman

πολύ καλός πυγμάχος  :03. Awesome:

----------


## slaine

> πολύ καλός πυγμάχος


  :08. In and Out:

----------


## Ronaldinho

πέρα απο όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που περιέχουν οι ξηροί καρποί,το βράδυ είναι επιβαρυντικοί στην όλη διατροφή; γιατί εγώ έχω μια τάση να μασουλάω κάτι το βράδυ και έχω κόψει σοκολάτες κ.τ.λ. Nα το ρίξω στα αμύγδαλα;  :01. Smile:

----------


## KATERINI 144

το να φας γιαουρτη και μια (αντε δυο) χουφτες αμηγδαλα για τελευταιο γευμα ειναι οτι καλητερο, 
αλλα αν φας καμια σακουλα   :02. Drunken:   εχουν παρα πολλες θερμιδες.  :09.Text icons:

----------


## gargas

γεια σας.το πρωι επειδη φευγω βιαστικος για την δουλεια χτυπαω μια πρωτεινουλα,και ετοιμαζω στα γρυγορα ενα προγευμα οπου το τρωω μετα δυο ωριτσες......  καμια 100 γρ. γιαουρτι,4-5 κουταλιες της σουπας ηλιοσπορο ωμο καθαρισμενο,3 κουταλιες σουσαμι μαυρο(ακατεργαστο),2 κουταλιες λιναροσπορο,λιγα αμυγδαλα φουντουκια(ωμα) και καρυδια,και λιγο μελι.....παλιοτερα εβαζα και παπαρουνοσπορο.καλα θα ηταν να χτυπουσα στο μπλεντερ το σουσαμι και τον λιναροσπορο για καλυτερη αφομιωση (επειδι αυτο που βγαζω ειναι σαν παστελι  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: )αλλα δεν εχω χρονο....ΑΚΟΥΩ τις γνωμες των εμπειροτερων να μου πουν στο περιπου την θρεπτικη αξια του γευματος αν μπορουν να την υπολογισουν.παντος το νιωθω αρκετα δυναμικο γευμα.......στη δουλεια με πειραζουν λιγακι οι συναδελφοι (οτι με τετοια ταοιζουν τα γουρουνια στο χωριο),αλλα το προτιμω απ τις τυροπητες τους......

----------


## flowin_through

Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το υπολογισεις. δες τις ετικετες και υπολογισε για τις ποσοτητες που βαζεις ποσες θερμιδες εχουν. Η καλυτερη δουλεια αν δεν προλαβαινεις ειναι να τα ετοιμαζεις απο την προηγουμενη μερα. Χτυπα ολα τα σπορια που βαζεις σε ενα μπλεντερ και βαλτα σε ενα βαζο. Ετσι θα εχεις την καβατζα ετοιμη. Ο λιναροσπορος θελει αλεσμα γιατι δεν χωνευται και φευγει ετσι... Βαλε και κανενα ασπραδι αυγου και καμια βρωμη.

----------


## gargas

χωρις να ξερω φιλε, ενωεις οτι το γευμα μου ηστερει απο προτεινες και υδατνθρακες?

----------


## flowin_through

Ναι εχεις πολλα λιπαρα. Μπορει να ειναι καλα λιπαρα, αλλα εγω θα ηθελα κατι να μου δωσει αυτες τις θερμιδες αλλα να γεμισει και το στομαχι μου. Εχεις πολλα σπορια. Και αν αυτο ειναι το μον γευμα μεχρι το μεσημεριανο τοτε θες περισσοτερες πρωτεΐνες. Κανε ενα πιτακι βρωμης και παρε μαζι σου ή και μια πρωτεΐνη για μετα 3 ωρες απο την πρωτη.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Ναι εχεις πολλα λιπαρα. Μπορει να ειναι καλα λιπαρα, αλλα εγω θα ηθελα κατι να μου δωσει αυτες τις θερμιδες αλλα να γεμισει και το στομαχι μου. Εχεις πολλα σπορια. Και αν αυτο ειναι το μον γευμα μεχρι το μεσημεριανο τοτε θες περισσοτερες πρωτεΐνες. Κανε ενα πιτακι βρωμης και παρε μαζι σου ή και μια πρωτεΐνη για μετα 3 ωρες απο την πρωτη.


θα συμφωνησω με τον flowin

----------


## kappadee

καλησπερα σε ολους!!!!
θαθελα να ρωτισω οταν λεμε ξηρους καρποθς το βραδυ για τι ποσοτητες μιλαμε?

πχ με μια γρηγορη ερευνα ειδα πως



ποσες θερμιδες θα πρεπει να καταναλωσω για βραδυνο? 
ποσα γραμμαρια να υπολογιζω? 
με τι αλο θα μπορουσα να συνδιασω τους ξηρους καρπους σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και σε τι ποσοτητες?

----------


## Jeik

Φιλαρακι εγω τους τρωω μαζί με κάποιο φρούτο η μαζί με ένα γιαούρτι.αλλα αν θες να τους φασ ωράδι η πάρε μια χούφτα αμύγδαλα η βάλε μαζί μαζί με γιαουρτάκι ο%

----------


## anjelica

> Φιλαρακι εγω τους τρωω μαζί με κάποιο φρούτο η μαζί με ένα γιαούρτι.αλλα αν θες να τους φασ ωράδι η πάρε μια χούφτα αμύγδαλα η βάλε μαζί μαζί με γιαουρτάκι ο%


οχι και 0%!!!! 2% η 1,5% ειναι καλα!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> οχι και 0%!!!! 2% η 1,5% ειναι καλα!!!!


 
σωστα τι κόλημα είναι αυτό με το 0% και το κανονικό μια χαρα είναι όταν η διατροφη σε γενικές γραμμες είναι σωστή τότε το γιαουρτακι αν δεν είναι ο%δεν θα την χαλάσει .

μού θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο που εφαγε ο άλλος ενα γουρουνόπουλο και μετα μια ελια και λέει τι ήθελα να την φαω την ελιά με χαλασε το στομάχι :01. Razz:

----------


## kappadee

> σωστα τι κόλημα είναι αυτό με το 0% και το κανονικό μια χαρα είναι όταν η διατροφη σε γενικές γραμμες είναι σωστή τότε το γιαουρτακι αν δεν είναι ο%δεν θα την χαλάσει .
> 
> μού θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο που εφαγε ο άλλος ενα γουρουνόπουλο και μετα μια ελια και λέει τι ήθελα να την φαω την ελιά με χαλασε το στομάχι


χαχαχαχα η οπως εμενα που οταν κανω cheat meal (day) τρωω τον αγλεορα αλα τον καφε τον πινω σκετο γιατι η ζαχαρη παχαινει..  :01. Razz: 

θα μπορουσε το γιαουρτι να ειναι κοτατζ φυσικα ετσι?
η και παλι γαλακτοκομικα η φρουτα δεν τρωω σε αυτην την φαση (ιδικα το βραδυ). Με τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να τα συνοδεψω?

----------


## anjelica

> χαχαχαχα η οπως εμενα που οταν κανω cheat meal (day) τρωω τον αγλεορα αλα τον καφε τον πινω σκετο γιατι η ζαχαρη παχαινει.. 
> 
> θα μπορουσε το γιαουρτι να ειναι κοτατζ φυσικα ετσι?
> η και παλι γαλακτοκομικα η φρουτα δεν τρωω σε αυτην την φαση (ιδικα το βραδυ). Με τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να τα συνοδεψω?


το κοτατζ ακομα καλυτερα!!  φρουτα δεν ειναι καλο νυχτιατικα,οχι μονο λογο υδατανθρακα αλλα και για το στομαχι.εαν σου αρεσει το ξυνογαλο και αυτο οκ ειναι,σαν γιαουρτι η ανθοτυρο εαν βρεις μεχρι 2%,στην ιταλια δεν εισαι?,δεν ξερω εαν εχει εκει,στην ελλαδα λιγο δυσκολο.

----------


## Levrone

βαλτε μια καζεινη να βρειτε την υγεια σας!!!!

----------


## The Rock

> Φιλαρακι εγω τους τρωω μαζί με κάποιο φρούτο η μαζί με ένα γιαούρτι.αλλα αν θες να τους φασ ωράδι η πάρε μια χούφτα αμύγδαλα η βάλε μαζί μαζί με γιαουρτάκι ο%


Μια συμβουλή,μην τρώς υδατάνθρακα το βράδυ γιατί εφόσον δεν έχεις έντονη σωματική δραστηριότητα(για σπίτι μέσα μιλάμε..) τζάμπα λίπος γίνεται. Επίσης το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα λιπαρά(καλά-κακά).. μην παίρνεις ενέργεια εφόσον δεν πρόκειται να την εκμεταλευτείς ....

Το βράδυ μπορείς να τρώς ΜΟΝΟ ινώδη υδατάνθρακα και λακτόζη ...

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> Μια συμβουλή,μην τρώς υδατάνθρακα το βράδυ γιατί εφόσον δεν έχεις έντονη σωματική δραστηριότητα(για σπίτι μέσα μιλάμε..) τζάμπα λίπος γίνεται. Επίσης το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα λιπαρά(καλά-κακά).. μην παίρνεις ενέργεια εφόσον δεν πρόκειται να την εκμεταλευτείς ....
> 
> Το βράδυ μπορείς να τρώς ΜΟΝΟ ινώδη υδατάνθρακα και λακτόζη ...


δηλαδη να μην τρωμε ω λιπαρα το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο?

----------


## The Rock

ΠΡοσωπική άποψη όχι ή έστω 4-5γρ.... Και όχι καθημερινά ...

Ο οργανισμός πρέπει, (δλδ να το πω εκφραστικά πιο σωστά)θα ήταν καταλληλότερο να του παρέχεται ενέργεια παραμόνο όταν επρόκειτο να την χρησιμοποιήσει ...

----------


## kappadee

ευχαριστω anjelica
the rock θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου μιας και οι ομοι ξηροι καρποι εχουν  τα απαρετητα στοιχεια για να σε κρατησουν ολο το βραδυ (τουλαχιστον ετσι ηξερα και το ειδα και επαναλημενος να γυρναει μεσα στο φορουμ σαν νυχτερινη λυση και σε περιοδο γραμμωσης κιολας.)
ξερεις κατι αλλο?

----------


## Exci

> Ο οργανισμός πρέπει, (δλδ να το πω εκφραστικά πιο σωστά)θα ήταν καταλληλότερο να του παρέχεται ενέργεια παραμόνο όταν επρόκειτο να την χρησιμοποιήσει ...


Προσωπικα το βραδυ αναρρωνω  :05. Biceps:

----------


## kappadee

εγω παλι εχω ακουσει πως με τα γαλακτοκομικα κοιλιακους δεν προκειται να δεις ποτε γραμμωμενους. απο την στιγμη που τα εκοψα (πανε 2 μηνες) εχω δει τεραστια διαφορα στο σωμα μου..
τωρα παλι αυτο με το κοτατζ βραδυατικα μεσα απο το φορουμ το προτοεμαθα.. μηπως καλυτερα για βραδυ να καναμε 5-6 ασπραδια απο αβγουλακια? καλυτερα δεν θα ηταν?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Προσωπικα το βραδυ αναρρωνω


+1  :05. Biceps:

----------


## The Rock

> εγω παλι εχω ακουσει πως με τα γαλακτοκομικα κοιλιακους δεν προκειται να δεις ποτε γραμμωμενους. απο την στιγμη που τα εκοψα (πανε 2 μηνες) εχω δει τεραστια διαφορα στο σωμα μου..
> τωρα παλι αυτο με το κοτατζ βραδυατικα μεσα απο το φορουμ το προτοεμαθα.. μηπως καλυτερα για βραδυ να καναμε 5-6 ασπραδια απο αβγουλακια? καλυτερα δεν θα ηταν?


Ισχύει αυτό ... όταν κάποιος είναι σε γράμμωση καλό θα ήταν να έχει πολύ μειωμένη κήψη φρούτων και γαλακτοκομικλων(και όμως δυστυχώς..) γιατί κάνουν πολύ μεγάλη κατακράτηση υγρών.
Το έχω διαβάσει και το λέω και από προσωπική πείρα ..

----------


## KATERINI 144

αν κανουν κατακράτηση υγρων τα κοβεις την τελευταία βδομαδα και βγαίνεις στεγνός (που θες να βγεις τελος παντων)  γιατι να τα κόψεις σε ολη τη διαιτα?!  :01. Smile:

----------


## anjelica

καλυτερα πειτε μου γιατι προτημαμε αμυγδαλα και οχι φυστικια?επειδη εχουν πιο πολλα λιπαρα και λιγοτερα υδατανθρακα??????

----------


## The Rock

Βασικά είναι στον άνθρωπο .... άλλοι στγνώνουν ευκολότερα άλλοι δυσκολότερα .. 
Γράψε λάθος ,ας τα μειώσουν ανάλογα με τον οργανισμό του ο καθένας ,λάθος διατύπωση ..

----------


## Littlejohn

Εγώ την φοβάμαι την λακτόζη (δεν έχω δυσανεξία)...

Το μόνο γαλακτομικό που χρησιμοποιώ είναι 2 κουταλιές της σούπας γάλα 0%  στο πρωινό, για να ρευστοποιώ λίγο την βρώμη και να ανακατεύεται πιο καλά με την whey...

----------


## vagg

> καλυτερα πειτε μου γιατι προτημαμε αμυγδαλα και οχι φυστικια?επειδη εχουν πιο πολλα λιπαρα και λιγοτερα υδατανθρακα??????



για αυτο...καποτε 8υμαμε ειχα ρωτησει και εγω  το ιδιο πραγμα...μου φαινοτανε περιεργο γτ εβλεπα τα φουντουκια εχουνε την περισσοτερη πρωτεινη...χαχαχαχαχα
ευτηχως γτ τα φουντουκια δεν τρωγονται...χαχαχαχα

----------


## kappadee

χμμμ εγω τρωω απολα και τα προτιμαω ολα. απλα βαριεμαι ευκολα και μαρεσει να αλαζω γευσεις. σημερα ετυχε το αμυγδαλο  :01. Razz:  καλη η παρατιριση σου ομως  :01. Wink:

----------


## dream420

> αν κανουν κατακράτηση υγρων τα κοβεις την τελευταία βδομαδα και βγαίνεις στεγνός (που θες να βγεις τελος παντων)  γιατι να τα κόψεις σε ολη τη διαιτα?!


+1

----------


## giannaras2

> βαλτε μια καζεινη να βρειτε την υγεια σας!!!!


levrone  πες μου αν 8ες τι ειναι η καζεινη?

----------


## Levrone

> levrone  πες μου αν 8ες τι ειναι η καζεινη?


φιλε μου η καζεινη ειναι πρωτεινη μακρας διαρκειας.
δηλαδη δε σε κραταει 2-3 ωρες οπως η συνηθησμενη πρωτεινη αλλα 6-7 ωρες.
αρα ειναι ιδανικη για ποια ωρα? μπραβο, καλα καταλαβες, για την ωρα πριν τον υπνο!

πινεις καζεινουλα, τρως και cottage τυρακι που εχει μια ποσοτητα καζεινης και πας και κοιμασαι και εισαι περκετι (κομπλε) το πρωι που ξυπνας! σε προστατευει απο τον καταβολισμο μετα απο τοσες ωρες που κοιμασαι και δεν τρως.

ωστοσο αρκετες πρωτεινες εχουν μεσα μιξη πρωτεινων, και περιεχουν και μια ποσοτητα καζεινης.

ομως εγω οταν λεω για καζεινη μιλαω για καθαρη 100% καζεινη.
στα xtreme stores ας πουμε που εχουν προιοντα OPTIMUM πουλανε την 100% CASEIΝ. αυτη παιρνω και εγω.

ειναι πιθο ακριβη απ την κλασσικη gold standard αν και βγαινει σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα , δηλαδη οι 4 λιμπρες καζεινης ειναι πιο ακριβες απο 5 λιμπρες gold standard.

----------


## kyriakos23

φιλε μου εγω δεν αγωρασα ποτε μου κ η8ελα να σε ρωτισο εχει την ιδια γευση η ειναι πιο γλυκια ,πιο πικρη....?
π.χ εγω πινο της on golden θα εχει διαφωρα η γευση με καζεινη΄?

----------


## Levrone

> φιλε μου εγω δεν αγωρασα ποτε μου κ η8ελα να σε ρωτισο εχει την ιδια γευση η ειναι πιο γλυκια ,πιο πικρη....?
> π.χ εγω πινο της on golden θα εχει διαφωρα η γευση με καζεινη΄?


oχι , δεν εχει διαφορα.. κοιτα σοκολατα η μια , σοκολατα και η αλλη..τωρα τi ψαχνεις να βρεις, θελω να πω πως καταλαβαινεις τη διαφορα αναμεσα σε δυο σοκολατες? 

για πιο πικρη δεν το συζητω, μια χαρα γλυκια ειναι..

απλα δες τι παιζει..αν δεν εχεις μπλεντερ δε διαλυεται ευκολα..εγω εχω ενα σα μπλεντερ, που το κρατας απ τη λαβη και εχει το μυλο και γυριζει μεσα στο σεικερ και σπαει καθε σβολο που δημιουργειται.. δηλαδη στην αρχη χωρις μπλεντερ ετρωγα τα κομματια..οχι τα κομματακια, τα κομματια..

πινεται κανονικα , και αντε να πω οτι ειναι λιγο πιο παχυρευστη, αλλα και παλι αν τη χτυπησεις καλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κανενα..

----------


## NickTheGreek

Και εγώ της ON έχω και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος .

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Παιδια τυχαίνει να έχουμε 2-3 δέντρα καρυδιάς. Είναι καλή επιλογή 2-3 καρύδια το βράδυ μαζι με γιαούρτι 2%?
Είδα στον πίνακα του 1ου ποστ οτι έχουνε μειωμενη πρωτεινη και αυξημενα λιπαρα σε σχέση με τα αμυγδαλα.

----------


## Levrone

> Παιδια τυχαίνει να έχουμε 2-3 δέντρα καρυδιάς. Είναι καλή επιλογή 2-3 καρύδια το βράδυ μαζι με γιαούρτι 2%?
> Είδα στον πίνακα του 1ου ποστ οτι έχουνε μειωμενη πρωτεινη και αυξημενα λιπαρα σε σχέση με τα αμυγδαλα. 
> Τα τρωω γιατι απλα υπάρχουν μεσα στο σπιτι, αν μου κανουν τοσο "κακο" να αγοραζω αμυγδαλα.


τα καρυδια ειναι καλυτερα απο τα αμυγδαλα οσον αφορα τα ω λιπαρα αν δεν κανω λαθος..

ειναι Η ΤΡΟΦΗ!
τρωω παντα 30 γραμμαρια στο πρωινο!

μην τα αλλαξεις. και κατι αλλο, Στελιο, τα αμυγδαλα πως τα ζητας αψητα ή ψημενα? 

(θελω σωστη απαντηση!)

----------


## thegravijia

> τα καρυδια ειναι καλυτερα απο τα αμυγδαλα οσον αφορα τα ω λιπαρα αν δεν κανω λαθος..
> 
> ειναι Η ΤΡΟΦΗ!
> τρωω παντα 30 γραμμαρια στο πρωινο!
> 
> μην τα αλλαξεις. και κατι αλλο, Στελιο, τα αμυγδαλα πως τα ζητας αψητα ή ψημενα? 
> 
> (θελω σωστη απαντηση!)


 φυσικα ψημενα γιατι ειναι πιο νοστιμα :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

> φυσικα ψημενα γιατι ειναι πιο νοστιμα


γιου αρ ρονγκ! ψημενα εχουν αλατι! αψητα τα ζηταμε!

----------


## thegravijia

ακομα καλυτερα - το αλατι κανει κατακρατηση οποτε καλο μας κανει. :01. Smile:  :01. Razz:

----------


## AVSS

> Παιδια τυχαίνει να έχουμε 2-3 δέντρα καρυδιάς. Είναι καλή επιλογή 2-3 καρύδια το βράδυ μαζι με γιαούρτι 2%?
> Είδα στον πίνακα του 1ου ποστ οτι έχουνε μειωμενη πρωτεινη και αυξημενα λιπαρα σε σχέση με τα αμυγδαλα. 
> Τα τρωω γιατι απλα υπάρχουν μεσα στο σπιτι, αν μου κανουν τοσο "κακο" να αγοραζω αμυγδαλα.


Tα καρυδια εχουν Ω3 λιπαρα ενω τα αμυγδαλα Ω6.τα Ω3 ειναι πολυ πιο "σπανια"στη διατροφη μας ενω τα Ω6 τα παιρνουμε απο πολλες τροφες γιαυτο τα καρυδια να τα τρως καθημερινα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## The Rock

Να πω το άλλο το κλασσικό αν που λέω αν μου επιτρέπετε ?   :01. Mr. Green: 
Το λίπος αν και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι αναπόφευκτο γτ είναι "κρυμμένο" σε αυτή μπορεί να κοπεί ...
Υδατάνθρακες + Λιπαρά = Ενέργεια(kcal)
Αντίστοιχα παράγουν = 4,1 και 9,2 θερμίδες (kcal) ανά γρ.

Δεν παίρνουμε ενέργεια όταν δεν πρόκειται να την αξιοποιήσουμε ...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχαριστώ παιδια για τις συμβουλες. Ευχαριστω και τον παππου μου που φυτεψε τις καρυδιες  :08. Turtle: 
Καλα τους ξηρους καρπους εννοειται αψητους, όσο για την κατακρατηση, προτειμω να τη κάνω με άλλα μέσα  :01. Wink: 
Rock αυτο το εχω διαβασει πολλες φορες απο σενα, στην αρχη νομιζα πως οντως ετσι ειναι αλλα τωρα νομιζω πως δεν ισχυει. Ο οργανισμος μας χρειαζεται ενεργεια για να ζησει, οι μυς για να αναπτυχθουν το ιδιο. Οτιδηποτε κι αν φάμε το βράδυ είναι ενέργεια? Ε και? 
Για να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου, τι προτεινεις να τρώμε μετά το γυμναστηριο (έστω οτι πάμε 7-8μμ) μέχρι το επόμενο πρωι?

----------


## Ballbreaker

2 χουφτες καρυδια την ημερα ειναι must,ειδικα αμα εχετε και καλη πηγη (βλεπε παππουδογιαγιαδες/χωριο κτλ) μην το σκεφτεστε καθολου,πολλαπλα τα ωφελη.

----------


## vAnY

> 2 χουφτες καρυδια την ημερα ειναι must,ειδικα αμα εχετε και καλη πηγη (βλεπε παππουδογιαγιαδες/χωριο κτλ) μην το σκεφτεστε καθολου,πολλαπλα τα ωφελη.


 :03. Thumb up: ναι κι εγω εχω καρυδια σπιτι...το εφαρμοσα ηδη  :08. Toast:

----------


## AVSS

> Να πω το άλλο το κλασσικό αν που λέω αν μου επιτρέπετε ?  
> Το λίπος αν και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι αναπόφευκτο γτ είναι "κρυμμένο" σε αυτή μπορεί να κοπεί ...
> Υδατάνθρακες + Λιπαρά = Ενέργεια(kcal)
> Αντίστοιχα παράγουν = 4,1 και 9,2 θερμίδες (kcal) ανά γρ.
> 
> Δεν παίρνουμε ενέργεια όταν δεν πρόκειται να την αξιοποιήσουμε ...


3 ολοκληρα καρυδια που θελει να τρωει ο sTeLaKoS δινουν μονο 1,6 γρ. υδατανθρακα και 7,8 γρ. λιπαρα.Ο υδατανθρακας ειναι ελαχιστος και τα λιπαρα δεν ειναι πολλα για τα οφελη που δινουν τα καρυδια.Απο την αλλη αν το ισοζυγιο ολης της ημερας σε Θ-Υ-Π-Λ ειναι καλο,μπορουμε να τα φαμε αφοβα και το βραδυ σαν τελευταιο γευμα.

----------


## Machiavelli

Και το ουίσκι κάνει κατακράτηση υγρών. Οπότε βραδινό ουίσκι και ψημένα/αλατισμένα αμύγδαλα, που ταιριάζουν κιόλας, στο εξής.

----------


## The Rock

> Ευχαριστώ παιδια για τις συμβουλες. Ευχαριστω και τον παππου μου που φυτεψε τις καρυδιες 
> Καλα τους ξηρους καρπους εννοειται αψητους, όσο για την κατακρατηση, προτειμω να τη κάνω με άλλα μέσα 
> Rock αυτο το εχω διαβασει πολλες φορες απο σενα, στην αρχη νομιζα πως οντως ετσι ειναι αλλα τωρα νομιζω πως δεν ισχυει. Ο οργανισμος μας χρειαζεται ενεργεια για να ζησει, οι μυς για να αναπτυχθουν το ιδιο. Οτιδηποτε κι αν φάμε το βράδυ είναι ενέργεια? Ε και? 
> Για να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου, τι προτεινεις να τρώμε μετά το γυμναστηριο (έστω οτι πάμε 7-8μμ) μέχρι το επόμενο πρωι?


Τι γίνεται η παραπάνω ενέργεια ? Γίνεται λίπος ...
Το σκεπτικός φίλε μου είναι καθαρά του Milos Sarcev ..από κει και πέρα διαλέγεις και παίρνεις ..
(Εκτός αυτού το έχω ακούσει και από επαγγελματίες..)

----------


## NASSER

Οταν κανουμε διατροφη τους ξερους ακρπους επιλεγουμε να τους τρωμε ωμούς καθως τα λιπαρα τους ειναι ακορεστα. Αμα ψήσουμε τους ξερους καρπους τοτε εχουμε κορεσμενα λιπαρα και τους αποφευγουμε.
Η καλυτερη επιλογη να βαλουμε τους ξερους καρπους στη διατροφη μας ειναι το πρωι και πριν τον υπνο, καθως μας κρατανε απο τη πεινα και προσφερουν ενεργεια που θα καταναλωνεται αργα.

----------


## giannaras2

παιδες βρηκα αυτο για τουσ ξηρους καρπους..οποιοσ ενδιαφερετε ας κοιτα3ει..
http://www.ekfysews.gr/ksiroi-karpoi-kai-igeia.php

----------


## giannaras2

παιδες?ποια ειναι η καλιτερη ωρα για καρυδια η αμυγδαλα σε περιοδο γραμμωσσης??πριν τν υπνο η το πρωι?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Το βράδυ πριν κοιμηθείς.

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=5589

----------


## KATERINI 144

οποτε χρειάζεται να παρεις ω3 ω6, βραδυ μαζι με γιαουρτι ειναι καλα γιατι εκτος απο τα καλα λιπαρα που εχουν καθυστερούν περισσότερο την πεψη της καζεΐνης.

----------


## deluxe

Μια χουφτα ποσο ειναι περιπου; Εγω τρωω φουντουκια και φιστικι κελυφωτο.

----------


## manosvdm

μπορει καποιος να μου πει γιατι να μην προτιμησω τα αναλατα ψημενα cashews απο τα ωμα;

δειτε τον πινακα

----------


## TakisV

> μπορει καποιος να μου πει γιατι να μην προτιμησω τα αναλατα ψημενα cashews απο τα ωμα;
> 
> δειτε τον πινακα


Οι διαφορες απ οτι βλεπεις και μονος σου ειναι ελαχιστες οποτε κανενα προβλημα οποια και εαν φας την στιγμη που ειναι αναλατα.
Τα ψημενα παντως ειναι πιο νοστιμα !!!

----------


## manosvdm

> Οι διαφορες απ οτι βλεπεις και μονος σου ειναι ελαχιστες οποτε κανενα προβλημα οποια και εαν φας την στιγμη που ειναι αναλατα.
> Τα ψημενα παντως ειναι πιο νοστιμα !!!


επειδη 8 μηνες τρωω τα ωμα και θελω να αλλαξω ειχα ενδιασμους 
για τα ψημενα και επειδη μου εφερε η γυναικα μου εχθες κα μου αρεσαν πολυ
ειπα να το ψαξω

επειδη και τα αμυγδαλα τα ψημενα και τα ωμα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα σε στοιχεια μου φαινεται οτι τα βραδυα θα προτιμω διαφορετικο ειδος για να μην τα βαριεμε.

----------


## Machiavelli

Μόνο τόσο το κορεσμένο σε ψημένους ξηρούς καρπούς; Δε σας φαίνεται λίγο;

----------


## manosvdm

ναι μου φενεται παραξενο
και αλλα που τσεκαρα μικροδιαφορες εχουν με τα ψημενα;

μου φαινετε παραξενο.

θελει λιγο ψαξιμο ακομα.

----------


## manosvdm

βρηκα αυτην την Αμερικανικη βαση δεδομενων μετα απο αυτο το κειμενο

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ
Oil-roasted mixed nuts are 57 percent fat, of which 33 percent is monounsaturated, 11 percent polyunsaturated, and 9 percent saturated, according to the USDA National Nutrient Database. Dry-roasted peanuts are 50 percent fat, of which 25 percent is monounsaturated, 16 percent polyunsaturated, and 7 percent saturated, according to that source.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/cgi-bin...hout%20saltxyz

ομως καταφερα να βρω και αυτο
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

----------


## manosvdm

επεσα σε μια τρομερη ανακαλυψη

το FITDAY ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ
ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΣΗ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΩΝ.

το ιδιο και εδω για τα ψημενα

ομως και οι δυο βασεις διαχωριζουν τα ψημενα σε απλα ψημενα και σε ψημενα με ψεκασμενο λαδι

αυτα με το ψεκασμενο λαδι δεν κανουν
αλλα αντε τωρα να πας στο ξηροκαρπαδικο και να τον ρωτησεις τετοοιο πραγμα

και ποιος να εμπιστευεται την αποψη του

αρα καλυτερο ειναι να τους ψημουμε μονοι μας οσο λιγοτερο γινεται.

----------


## TakisV

Αυτα με το ψεκασμενο λαδι φαινονται και στο ματι και στη υφη.Αφηνουν λαδι στο χερι σου οταν τα πιασεις.
Αυτα σιγουρα δεν ειναι καταλληλα γιατι αυτο που τα θελεις.
Τωρα για αψητα vs ψημενα μην τρελενεσαι !!!

----------


## ggeorge

Καλημερα 
Ανοιγω νεο θεμα παρόλο που υπάρχουν σχετικα θεματα γιατί αυτο αφορά γενικα τους ξηρους καρπους και οχι μονο τα αμυγδαλα. Αν νομιζετε οτι πρεπει να συγχωνευτει με καποιο παλιο κανενα πρόβλημα

Βρηκα στο ιντερνετ μια διπλωματική εργασία που αναφερεται στους ξηρους καρπους και δινει διατροφικα στοιχεια και γενικοτερα λεπτομερειες για αυτους. 
Δε νομιζω να υπαρχει πρόβλημα με το λινκ καθως την εχουν ανεβασει στο ιντερνετ και δεν την εχω κανει εγω upload. 


http://estia.hua.gr:8080/dspace/bits.../ptyx.f.b..pdf

Σαν πρωτη ερωτηση που μου δημιουργήθηκε είναι πια είναι η σειρα καταταξης με σειρα χρησιμοτητας. 
Τα φυστικια αιγινης είναι τα μικρα χωρις τσοφλι που τα λενε peanuts συνηθως;  Μαλλον οχι ; Εκεινα λεγονται αραπικα; Εχουμε στοιχεια για αυτα;

Μαλλον δεν εχουν και τα καλυτερα διατροφικα στοιχεια σε σχεση με τα αμυγδαλα ετσι; Και σκεφτομουνα να παρω...

----------


## jannous44

λεει τι παιζετε γυρο απο τους ξηρους καρπου αλλη η πηγη ειναι αυτη για τα στοιχεια. :03. Thumb up:  

http://nutrition.med.uoc.gr/GreekTab...arpoi_open.htm

----------


## venom1987

Ποιιοι απο τους 3ς ειναι καλυτεροι μαζι με το πρωινο???

κασιους,αμυγδαλα ή καρυδια.....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

τα 2 τελευταια

----------


## gspyropo

καστανα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deluxe

Εχω αμυγδαλα, φουντουκια και αμυγδαλα ( με τη φλουδα τους ) και τρωω απο ενα διαφορετικο καθε βραδυ. Απο 15-20γρ. Με κρατανε αρκετα μεχρι το πρωι.

----------


## adis

καλησπερα σε ολους καπου εχει παρει το ματι μου οτι οι ξηροι καρποι ειναι πλουσιοι σε πρωτεινες τι λετε?

----------


## ggeorge

δες το λινκ

http://nutrition.med.uoc.gr/GreekTab...karpoi/130.htm

υπαρχουν παντως πολλα σχετικά θεματα. Ψαχνε με την αναζήτηση και θα τα βρεις...

----------


## primordial

*
Ξηροί καρποί...
*Ρίξε μια ματιά στο παραπάνω link.... θεωρώ  ότι θα σου λύσει αρκετές απορίες... :02. Welcome:

----------


## adis

ευχαριστω

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Συγκεντρωτικός πίνακας θρεπτικής και θερμιδικής αξίας των συνηθέστερων ξηρών καρπών ανά 28 γραμμάρια (1 oz)

----------


## Nickolas

Αν και δεν είναι ξηροί καρποί τα στραγάλια (αποξηραμένα ρεβύθια) είναι άριστο προϊόν από το οποίο μπορούμε να ωφεληθούμε όταν θέλουμε να τσιμπήσουμε κάτι. 

Στα 100γρ:

ΝΕΡΟ                11.4
*ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ           360.0*
*ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΕΣ        20.5*
*ΛΙΠΗ                 4.8*
*ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ  61.0*
ΑΣΒΕΣΤΙΟ          0.150
ΦΩΣΦΟΡΟΣ        0.331 
ΣΙΔΗΡΟΣ            3.4
ΝΑΤΡΙΟ              0.26 
ΚΑΛΙΟ                0.797

Και αρκετές βιταμίνες.

----------


## goldenera

'Εμαθα και κάτι σήμερα. 'Οτι τα στραγάλια είναι αποξηραμένα ρεβίθια. Ειλικρινά δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ :01. Sad:  Κάποια πράγματα τα έχεις μάθει έτσι από μικρός και τα θεωρείς δεδομένα, χωρίς να βάλεις το μυαλό να σκεφτεί από πού προέρχονται. Να'σαι καλά Nickolas :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Specter

Βρήκα κάτι για τα αμύγδαλα 

 Τα αμύγδαλα είναι πλούσια σε πρωτεΐνη. Η πρωτεΐνη αυτή που περιέχεται στα αμύγδαλα είναι υψηλής απορροφησιμότητας από το σώμα μας.
Ακόμα, τα αμύγδαλα είναι πλούσια σε φυτικές ίνες, φώσφορο, ασβέστιο, κάλιο, μαγνήσιο, ψευδάργυρο, σίδηρο και βιταμίνη Ε. Τα αμύγδαλα αποτελούν τη μοναδική καλή πηγή πρωτεϊνών που είναι επίσης μια εξαιρετική πηγή βιταμίνης Ε.

Επίσης, τα αμύγδαλα όπως και όλα τα φυτικά τρόφιμα, τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά, περιέχουν μία πληθώρα φυτοχημικών ουσιών. Αυτές οι χημικές ουσίες των φυτών φαίνεται να έχουν προστατευτική δράση κατά των καρδιακών παθήσεων, του καρκίνου και άλλων χρόνιων ασθενειών.

Λίγα μόλις αμύγδαλα την ημέρα είναι ικανά να προστατεύσουν το καρδιαγγειακό μας σύστημα, μειώνοντας την αρτηριακή πίεση και ρίχνοντας τα επίπεδα της χοληστερίνης.
Τα μονοακόρεστα λιπαρά που περιέχει το αμύγδαλο, έχουν συσχετιστεί με την μείωση της χοληστερίνης. Επιπλέον, τα μονοακόρεστα αυτά λιπαρά βοηθούν στην διατήρηση υγιών επιπέδων της καλής χοληστερόλης στο αίμα.



Μπορεί να σκέφτεστε τα αμύγδαλα μόνο ως ένα γευστικό και γρήγορο σνακ, όμως είναι κάτι περισσότερο.

----------


## NTT

καλημερα παιδια , ηθελα να μαθω εκτος απο αμυγδαλα ποιοι αλλοι ξηροι καρποι ειναι καλοι για διατροφη ? :03. Clap:

----------


## sailim

Αντί γ αμυγδαλα το βράδυ, θα μπορούσαμε να τρώμε τα γνωστά μαύρα σπόρια, ανάκατα φυσικα;
Ισχύει πως ειναι γεμάτα απο βιταμινη Ε, μαγνήσιο και ψευδαργυρο;

----------


## *Αρης

> Αν και δεν είναι ξηροί καρποί τα στραγάλια (αποξηραμένα ρεβύθια) είναι άριστο προϊόν από το οποίο μπορούμε να ωφεληθούμε όταν θέλουμε να τσιμπήσουμε κάτι. 
> 
> Στα 100γρ:
> 
> ΝΕΡΟ                11.4
> *ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ           360.0*
> *ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΕΣ        20.5*
> *ΛΙΠΗ                 4.8*
> *ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ  61.0*
> ...


Βλέπω ότι ενώ τα στραγάλια έχουν πολύ περισσότερο πρωτεϊνη και πολύ λιγότερο λίπος από τ' αμύγδαλα, στις διατροφές που ακολουθούν οι περισσότεροι συμπεριλαμβάνονται από λίγο έως καθόλου. 
Υπάρχει κάτι αρνητικό στα στραγάλια που θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουμε; 
Ας πούμε το βράδυ με το γιαούρτι γιατί να μην τρώμε στραγάλια αντί γι' αμύγδαλα;

----------


## margarita02

Τους ξηρούς καρπούς το βράδυ τους βάζεις, εάν τους βάλεις, για τα καλά λιπαρά. Όπως διαπίστωσες και μόνος σου τα στραγάλλια δεν έχουν. Έχουν κυρίως υδατάνθρακες (αρνητικό) τους οποίους εάν τους καταναλώνεις μέσα στη μέρα το βράδυ δεν χρειάζονται.

Τα στραγάλλια δεν είναι ξηροί καρποί. Μπορείς να τα βάλεις άλλες ώρες τις ημέρας σαν σνακ και το βράδυ να βάλεις καρύδια ή αμύγδαλα, όχι πολλά, και με την προϋπόθεση πως μετράς θερμίδες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τούς ξηρούς καρπούς όπως πολύ σωστα είπε και η Μαργαρίτα για τα καλα λιπαρα τούς τρώμε και δεν μας χαλάνε καθόλου εφόσον κινούμαστε θερμιδικα στα μάκρος που θέλουμε και δεν χρειάζετε να τα ψηρίζουμε τόσο 

τα στραγάλια απο την άλλη είναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή τροφή , αλλα δεν συγκαταλέγετε στους ξηρούς καρπούς αλλα στα όσπρια , γιατι είναι ψημένα ρεβύθια και όλοι γνωρίζουμε την σημασία και τον ρόλο στη διατροφή μας των οσπρίων 
οπότε και τα μεν και τα δε καλό είναι όποιος γουστάρει να τα συμπεριλαμβάνει στην διατροφή του έστω σαν σνακ
είναι χαμηλά σε λιπαρα και έχουν γύρω στο 20% πρωτείνη και καλούς υδατάνθρακες και ελάχιστους γρήγορους

----------


## shogun

Παρεπιπτόντως όσπρια είναι και τα αράπικα φυστίκια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αυτο πως προέκειψε αφού ανήκουν στην οικογένεια κυαμοειδών το γένος Αραχίς  κάπως έτσι τα λένε και όταν λέμε ξηρούς καρπούς σ αυτα αναφερόμαστε και σε φουντούκια , αμύγδαλα κτλ

----------


## *Αρης

Κατάλαβα. Το στραγάλι λοιπόν δεν είναι κακό εργαλείο όσον αφορά το κυνήγι της πρωτεϊνης. 

Εδώ θα ήθελα να πω πως αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι μπορεί να είναι βαρετό κάποιες φορές ν' απαντάτε σε απορίες που έχουν χιλιοαπαντηθεί και πολύ σωστά να προτρέπετε τα μέλη να χρησιμοποιούν την αναζήτηση, όμως επειδή πολλές φορές υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις, μπορεί κάποιος σαν εμένα -που είμαι άσχετος με τα διατροφικά ζητήματα- να μπερδευτεί, τότε η απάντηση σε μια απλή ερώτηση μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει να βάλει τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## TheUninvited

Παιδια μηπως ξερετε αν τα πινατς κανουν στο ψυγειο η χαλανε?

Ειναι προτιμοτερο να τα εχω εκτος ψυγειο η οχι?

----------


## Mikekan

Αρχηγέ! Ήμαρτον!

----------


## Kalliopaki

> Αρχηγέ! Ήμαρτον!


Τα έχει δεί όλα ο Μιχάλης !!  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Mikekan

Ε μα, τον κυνηγάμε εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες να κάνουμε merge τα θέματα που ανοίξει σε προϋπάρχοντα!

----------


## TheUninvited

> Ε μα, τον κυνηγάμε εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες να κάνουμε merge τα θέματα που ανοίξει σε προϋπάρχοντα!


και δεν ξερω που ειναι το προβλημα σε αυτο?
Αν δεν θελεις να εισαι Moderator μην εισαι δεν στο επιβαλει και κανεις.

Το φορουμ ειναι , γιαυτο το λογο , οποιος εχει μια απορια να ρωταει . Οταν δεν ξερεις κατι ρωτας.

Δεν μπορεις να πεις στον αλλο τη να  ποσταρει η οχι.

Απο την αλλη αν θες να βοηθησεις στην απαντηση μου βοηθησε αν οχι δεν χρειαζετε να σχολιαζεις και να κρινεις....

----------


## Mikekan

Βασικά δεν είμαστε εδώ να σε ακολουθούμε σε κάθε θέμα που ανοίγεις, γιατί αυτό κάνουμε αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει. Σε όσα θέματα έχω επέμβει από τότε που είμαι διαχειριστής άλλα τόσα είναι τα δικά σου σε 10 μέρες. 

Την επόμενη φορά θα υπάρξει ποινή αποκλεισμού, σου έχει γίνει σύσταση ήδη 3 φορές.

----------


## TheUninvited

> Βασικά δεν είμαστε εδώ να σε ακολουθούμε σε κάθε θέμα που ανοίγεις, γιατί αυτό κάνουμε αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει. Σε όσα θέματα έχω επέμβει από τότε που είμαι διαχειριστής άλλα τόσα είναι τα δικά σου σε 10 μέρες. 
> 
> Την επόμενη φορά θα υπάρξει ποινή αποκλεισμού, σου έχει γίνει σύσταση ήδη 3 φορές.


Ακριβως , δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος να απαντησης , αν δεν θελεις ουτως συ αλλως δεν στο επηβαλα κιολας, αν θελεις να βοηθησεις καλως αν οχι δεν πειραζει αλλα μην σχολιαζεις και κρινεις αυτο που ρωταω.

----------


## Mikekan

10 μέρες. Θα έχεις άπλετο χρόνο για να μάθεις να διαβάζεις τι γράφει ο συνομιλητής σου, πως χρησιμοποιείς την επιλογή αναζήτησης σε Forum V-Bulletin και που ανοίγεις καινούργιο θέμα.

----------


## shogun

> Αυτο πως προέκειψε αφού ανήκουν στην οικογένεια κυαμοειδών το γένος Αραχίς  κάπως έτσι τα λένε και όταν λέμε ξηρούς καρπούς σ αυτα αναφερόμαστε και σε φουντούκια , αμύγδαλα κτλ


H οικογένεια των κυαμοειδών είναι η οικογένεια των οσπρίων στην οποία ανήκουν τα αράπικα φυστίκια και τα στραγάλια, αλλά όχι τα φουντούκια ή οι άλλοι ξηροί καρποί.




> Συγκεντρωτικός πίνακας θρεπτικής και θερμιδικής αξίας των συνηθέστερων ξηρών καρπών ανά 28 γραμμάρια (1 oz)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52181


Μήπως να μπει στην πρώτη σελίδα για εύκολη ανεύρεση;

Κάτι άλλο: Τρώτε σπόρους chia; Τους χωνεύετε εύκολα; Εγώ νιώθω να μου κάθονται στο στομάχι. :/

----------

